# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  The 1st Nirwana Koi Grow Out 2009: The Oishi

## Ajik Raffles

*OISHI KOHAKU GROW OUT*

Untuk pertama kalinya Nirwana Koi akan menyelenggarakan kegiatan Grow Out. Tema dari Grow Out kami adalah Kohaku. Kegiatan perdana dari Nirwana Koi Centre ini akan dimulai pada tanggal 13 November 2009 di Nirwana Koi Centre, Taman Tekno Sekto XI Block C No. 9 ,Bumi Serpong Damai  Tangerang.

Lima puluh ekor Oishi Kohaku akan dibesarkan bersama di fasilitas milik Nirwana Koi Centre, Tangerang hingga 13 Maret 2010. Penjuarian akan dilaksanakan pada tanggal 20 Maret 2010.

*TUJUAN*
-. Meningkatkan keterampilan memilih koi tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang paling optimal
-. Meningkatkan keterampilan keeping koi dengan cara berdiskusi langsung dengan penangkar terkemuka asal Jepang dan salah satu dealer terkemuka di Indonesia
-. Meningkatkan silaturahim antar anggota melalui kegiatan tatap muka pada saat penjurian

*SPESIFIKASI*
Sebanyak 50 ekor High Quality Oishi Kohaku menjadi obyek kegiatan ini dengan spesifikasi:
Varietas : Kohaku
Ukuran : 17  25 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Oishi Koi Farm
Indukan (Oyagoi) : Oishi Bloodline

Pemenangnya akan ditentukan lewat penjurian langsung oleh *Masaaki Oishi*. 

*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 160 ton milik Nirwana Koi Centre

*PAKAN*
makanan yang akan digunakan dalam kegiatan ini adalah:
Ogata performance (Colour)
Ogata White Germs
Ogata Silk Power ( Hi Growth)

*PARTISIPAN*
Seluruh penggemar koi di Indonesia

*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa GO, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi cadangan atau koi lain yang belum terpilih.

*HARGA*
30 ikan pertama akan dikenakan harga Rp. 6,000,000 (enam Juta Rupiah)
20 ikan terakhir akan dikenakan harga Rp. 5,000,000 ( Lima Juta Rupiah) 
Harga tidak termasuk ongkos pengiriman setelah event selesai

*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 2x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a. Pembayaran pertama (50%), pada saat booking
b. Pembayarn kedua (50%), selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah pembayaran pertama
2. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA
A/C no. 083 124 8199
A/N Michael Yonathan*
3. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
4. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Michael Yonathan  0817150988

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN*
1. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara First Come First Serve dan ikan dapat dipilih mulai dari tanggal 13 November 2009 pada pukul 12.00 siang.
2. Peserta dapat menghubungi Nirwana Koi Centre dengan cara sebagai berikut:
a. Hubungi Michael Yonathan di 0817150988
b. Kirimkan e-mail ke [email protected]
c. Posting di Forum Koi-s pada thread Nirwana Koi Kohaku Grow Out Partisipan sah mendapatkan koi yang dipilih apabila sudah dikonfirmasi melalui List pada forum atau website http://www.nirwanakoi.com
3. Pemilihan bisa dilakukan setiap saat hingga masa kegiatan berakhir pada Maret 2010 dan akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian

_Diingatkan:
Peserta hanya diperbolehkan untuk menukar ikan pilihannya dengan ikan lainnya yang masih terserdia sebanyak satu kali dan selambat-lambatnya satu minggu setelah pembayaran lunas_

*JURI*
Nirwana Koi Centre akan mendatangkan Pemilik dari Oishi Koi Farm : Masaaki Oishi

*HADIAH*
Tiga ekor Kohaku, bloodline Oishi, akan diberikan kepada ketiga pemenang dari kontes Grow Out ini. Pemenang dapat memilih Kohaku dari Oishi - 51 hingga Oishi - 56

*untuk kegiatan ini akan disediakan 56 ekor kohaku dari Oishi. ikan bernomor 1-50 yg akan digunakan untuk acara GO. nomor 51-56 akan digunakan sebagai cadangan dan hadiah. Foto  foto koi akan segera diposting oleh Nirwana Koi Centre.*

*LAINNYA*
5% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke Majalah KOI-S

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Berikut ini adalah 50 ikan yang akan diikutkan dalam acara Grow Out kami

   
   
    
    
  
   
   
    
    
   
   
   
 

Foto dibawah ini adalah ikan2 yang akan digunakan sebagai cadangan dan hadiah dari acara Grow Out kami

----------


## Robby Iwan

Atas permintaan pemilik GO/Nirwana Koi, thread ini ditutup dan dialihkan ke http://www.nirwanakoi.com.., bagi peserta GO bisa mengikuti perkembangan ikannya di website nirwana tsb.

Bagi teman2 yang ingin memesan atau berpartisipasi dalam GO ini, kohaku Oishi dengan kwalitas top dan patern yg bagus2 masih bisa didapat...silakan datang ke Nirwana Koi atau melalui website http://www.nirwanakoi.com

----------


## yulius sesunan

Yth. EO dan Panitya,

Saya mohon penjelasan mengapa thread the 1st Nirwana Koi GO 2009: The Oishi ini ditutup. Karena sebagai member koi's yang kebetulan ikut dalam GO ini, saya tidak dapat belajar/mengikuti perkembangan dr GO. Bukankah GO diadakan sebagai ajang pembelajaran agar para newbie seperti saya dapat belajar bagaimana memilih dan keeping tosai/koi yang baik. Memang saya masih dapat melihat perkembangan GO dari web site Nirwana, tetapi saya tidak dapat berdiskusi/mengikuti diskusi dari para suhu di forum koi's tentang perkembangan ikan dalam GO ini. Sebagai bahan pertimbangan Om-Om sekalian, saya tidak akan ikut GO ini apabila pada awalnya tidak di posting di forum Koi's.
Akhir kata, saya mengucapkan terima kasih atas tanggapan yang akan diberikan dan mohon maaf apabila ada kata-kata yang kurang berkenan.

Salam,

Yulius Sesunan




> Atas permintaan pemilik GO/Nirwana Koi, thread ini ditutup dan dialihkan ke http://www.nirwanakoi.com.., bagi peserta GO bisa mengikuti perkembangan ikannya di website nirwana tsb.
> 
> Bagi teman2 yang ingin memesan atau berpartisipasi dalam GO ini, kohaku Oishi dengan kwalitas top dan patern yg bagus2 masih bisa didapat...silakan datang ke Nirwana Koi atau melalui website http://www.nirwanakoi.com

----------


## Robby Iwan

om Yulius , saya setuju pendapat anda 200%.., beruntung kita dapat kesempatan belajar ikan Oishi yg baru pertama di GO kan disini, tapi pemilik GO Nirwana Koi bersikeras utk menutupnya..dan mengalihkan ke web nirwanakoi.,  Tetapi menurut saya,  kita msh bisa berdiskusi di thread ini..dan memonitor perkembangan ikan2 tsb lewat web nirwanakoi..

----------


## chester

Kalau threadnya saja diminta ditutup oleh yang punya event, tentunya otomatis GO nya juga ditutup/dibatalkan pada forum ini. Mungkin ada alasan2 tertentu kenapa GO nya minta dibatalkan dsb yang tentunya harus dituruti oleh fasilitator, yang dalam hal ini KOIS. 

Sekedar usulan saja kepada moderator Kegiatan KOIS apa tidak sebaiknya GO/KC etc dikelompokkan saja di bagian Dealers/Breeders karena sepertinya ada dua macam kegiatan di thread yang berbeda padahal tujuannya sama, yakni GO/KC dsb, jadi mekanismenya ya mekanisme pasar. 

Harga2 mungkin juga bisa distandarisasi.

Pemakaian sistem 'kloter' yang sekarang jadi sptnya umum mengimplikasikan bahwa sebenarnya harga yang di kloter pertama bukanlah harga yang 'the best' krn harga di kloter2 selanjutnya lebih murah padahal potensi/quality ikan yang akan di GO/KC dsb masih di level yang sama, cuma saja ikan2 yang kelihatannya favorit sudah jadi rebutan di kloter pertama. Mungkin saja ada argumentasi bahwa ikan2 tsb di 'sananya' belinya dengan hrga yang beda2, tapi menurut pengalaman saya tidak demikian karena saya pernah beli ikan2 tosai Sakai satu empang dengan satu unit price (borongan). Kalau ikannya ada yang special tentunya oleh si breeder dimasukkan ke kategori special selection, atawa buat auction sekalian.

Kalau saya melihatnya, harga di kloter terakhir (termurah) tentunya sudah memberikan keuntungan kepada si empunya event, jadi profitnya di harga kloter2 terdahulu pastinya lebih tinggi. Sama sekali bukan maksudnya membatasi keuntungan si penjual cuma event2 spt ini kan mestinya lebih untuk penghobi belajar beli ikan lengkap dengan komentar2/apresiasi2 thd ikan seiring dengan perjalanan GO tsb. Kalau mereka belinya sudah 'kemahalan' (berdasarkan pricing yang 'kloter2'an di atas), apa bedanya dengan jaman dulu waktu beli ikan masih buta krn minimnya info? Uang sekolahnya sama saja mahalnya padahal kegiatan2 semacam ini lebih utk proses belajaran dengan ongkos yang (kalau bisa) lebih murah. 

Sekedar opini saja.

Salam persahabatan dalam koi.

Cheers

----------


## e-koi

nubie palu menonton saja. Tapi mau tanya dikit, bagaimana pesertanya dalam memilih ikannya? Apakah lwt forum atau lsg ke web yang bersangkutan? Karena aku perhatikan tidak ada peserta yg memposting pilihan ikanx di thread ini, sesuai jadwal yang ditentukan. Atau krn tdk ada peserta yg memilih lwt forum, shg pemilik event ngotot tidak jadi lewat forum tercinta ini?

----------


## rvidella

seru nih kayaknya ...

mau coba diskusi ah ...

harga awal lebih tinggi = premium price @ first pick ... karena adanya anggapan kuda putih disana dan banyak dari calon peserta yang bersikap "kalo ga dapet no xxx, gue gak akan ikutan GO"

salut buat 1st asia grow out ...

1) peserta ga tahu dia bakalan dapet hak pilih ke berapa
2) peserta ga tahu dia bakalan ikan no berapa

bener-bener cap cip cup tapi tetep aja support buat ikutan ...

om handy .... yuhuuuuuuuu hueheheheehehehehehehe

penghobby di indo masih perlu banyak belajar dari event di luar ... kita banyak dimanjakkan sama rasa "tidak enak" dan "customer is the king" dari EO GO di Indo.

Setahu saya ikan mati/drop/cacat kalo GO di luar sebetulnya menjadi tanggungan peserta ...

Dilematis nih persoalan ini ... tapi ya cuman mau urun diskusi aja ... karena pernah menjadi EO dan pernah menjadi peserta juga ... ada dua sisi dalam satu keping mata uang

 ::  

sekali lagi: salut buat 1st Asia Grow OutL: Free Ongkir Lagi   ::  





> Harga2 mungkin juga bisa distandarisasi.
> 
> Pemakaian sistem 'kloter' yang sekarang jadi sptnya umum mengimplikasikan bahwa sebenarnya harga yang di kloter pertama bukanlah harga yang 'the best' krn harga di kloter2 selanjutnya lebih murah padahal potensi/quality ikan yang akan di GO/KC dsb masih di level yang sama, cuma saja ikan2 yang kelihatannya favorit sudah jadi rebutan di kloter pertama. Mungkin saja ada argumentasi bahwa ikan2 tsb di 'sananya' belinya dengan hrga yang beda2, tapi menurut pengalaman saya tidak demikian karena saya pernah beli ikan2 tosai Sakai satu empang dengan satu unit price (borongan). Kalau ikannya ada yang special tentunya oleh si breeder dimasukkan ke kategori special selection, atawa buat auction sekalian.
> 
> Kalau saya melihatnya, harga di kloter terakhir (termurah) tentunya sudah memberikan keuntungan kepada si empunya event, jadi profitnya di harga kloter2 terdahulu pastinya lebih tinggi. Sama sekali bukan maksudnya membatasi keuntungan si penjual cuma event2 spt ini kan mestinya lebih untuk penghobi belajar beli ikan lengkap dengan komentar2/apresiasi2 thd ikan seiring dengan perjalanan GO tsb. Kalau mereka belinya sudah 'kemahalan' (berdasarkan pricing yang 'kloter2'an di atas), apa bedanya dengan jaman dulu waktu beli ikan masih buta krn minimnya info? Uang sekolahnya sama saja mahalnya padahal kegiatan2 semacam ini lebih utk proses belajaran dengan ongkos yang (kalau bisa) lebih murah. 
> 
> Sekedar opini saja.
> 
> Salam persahabatan dalam koi.
> ...

----------


## chester

Do,

Pendapat 1st pick = premium price bisa diterima dan dimengerti. Tetapi yang namanya 'first picks' di ikan yang masih tosai mungil2   ::  itu kan relatif, biasanya melihat pattern apalagi bila memilihnya via foto tanpa ada kesempatan lihat ikan langsung sehingga tone colornya tidak bisa dicermati secara langsung seperti kalau sedang menjuri ikan. 

Apabila mau pakai system drafting/seeding (unggulan) seperti itu, bredernya atau paling tidak dealernya, bisa mendaftarkan ikan2 yang menurut mereka unggulan dan bisa dilabeli dengan harga premium. Konsekwensinya apabila ikan itu nanti jeblok (ga perlu mati) duit kembali (tanpa harus ditukar ikan lain kalau sama jebloknya). Dia mau dibayar lebih tentunya scope of responsibilitynya lebih besar.

Kalau si yang empunya hajat tidak berkenan pakai system unggulan seperti itu, lebih baik pricingnya dibikin uniform saja. Kalau misalnya di hitungan dia ada ikan2 yang 'harusnya' lebih mahal (karena bisa masuk ikan 'first pick') ya ambil saja average pricenya (menurut hitungannya sendiri)/ berapa harga rata2nya utk semua ikan. Apakah harga rata2 tsb bisa diterima atau tidak oleh para peserta biarkan mekanisme pasar yang menentukan. Barang bagus pasti laku. Yang ga bagus ya enggak, biar dibanting harganya sekalian pun.

Jadi pricingnya yang uniform itu (berapapun) terlihat lebih elegan utk sebuah event GO yang notabene adalah event publik. Beda kalau ada buyer individual yang beli langsung di lapaknya, mau buka harga selangit juga terserah si penjual.

Cheers

----------


## cantonguy

GO lewat foto sebenarnya seru...
Bro Rick... sahabat kita yg baru menang GC tuh beli ikan GC , RU GC , Superior A & B , dll semua-nya cuman liat foto ..  baru sampe kolam pribadi baru liat ikan... lagian ikan2 itu bukan yang termahal di kelas sama dalam kontes ...  :: 

Pilih ikan dari foto kudu bisa jeli -> salah satu dari mata pelajaran sekolah koi .  ::  

Setuju ttg harga sama biar lebih adil . 
Cuman yah gitulah ... di Indo brg ga bagus kalo harga dibanting bisa laku .





> ... biasanya melihat pattern apalagi bila memilihnya via foto tanpa ada kesempatan lihat ikan langsung sehingga tone colornya tidak bisa dicermati secara langsung seperti kalau sedang menjuri ikan. 
> 
> lebih baik pricingnya dibikin uniform saja. Kalau misalnya di hitungan dia ada ikan2 yang 'harusnya' lebih mahal (karena bisa masuk ikan 'first pick') ya ambil saja average pricenya (menurut hitungannya sendiri)/ berapa harga rata2nya utk semua ikan. Apakah harga rata2 tsb bisa diterima atau tidak oleh para peserta biarkan mekanisme pasar yang menentukan. Barang bagus pasti laku. Yang ga bagus ya enggak, biar dibanting harganya sekalian pun.
> 
> Jadi pricingnya yang uniform itu (berapapun) terlihat lebih elegan utk sebuah event GO yang notabene adalah event publik. Beda kalau ada buyer individual yang beli langsung di lapaknya, mau buka harga selangit juga terserah si penjual.
> 
> Cheers

----------


## rvidella

Pengalaman jadi EO nih sekarang ya pak rick

kenapa first pick first priority therefore premium price

ikan kepilih belakangan = "ikan sisa"

kenapa tadi saya sempet sebutin kuda putih ... karena dianggap yang kejual belakangan ikan sisa
dan banyaaaaaaaaaaaaaak banget kalo udah gak ada yang mau diambil akan keluar ...

udah jual aja murah alias di-diskon ... ini yang minta peserta / calon peserta ... siapa tahu dengan harga lebih murah ada yang mau ambil ... padahal menurut kita ikannya semua kwalitasnya sama ...

tapi kadang situasi yang membuat kita untuk membuat sistem klotter pak

jujur, buat EO ... ikan sold out = event sukses pak ...

event sukses = perlu banyak supporter ...

perlu banyak supporter = perlu menyenangkan banyak pihak ...

so ya gitu deh ...

makanya sekali lagi, 1st Asia GO bisa nawarin di harga yang sama semua dengan kwalitas yang sama semua ... and sold out .... sekali lagi: THUMBS UP ...

o ya another thing, biasanya dilihat lagi siapa EO-nya ... kadang tidak dilihat ikannya ... kadang tidak dilihat fasilitasnya ... kadang semua faktor penting diabaikan, tapi dilihat siapa yang di belakangnya event tersebut

sering dapet pertanyaan ... swear ini bukan buat sombong, tapi lebih ke apresiasi supporters ... "Do, elu ada di belakang acara ini?" .... biasanya mereka ikutan ...

contoh lain ... 1st Asia GO ... siapa fasilitator di Indo? Duo Handy n Riwin ... ahhhh ... ikutan .... ada gosip Handy mark up ongkir ... ahhhhh ga percayaaaaaaaaa

2nd Asia GO ... kayaknya ya ... siapa di belakangya? Handy ... oooooo ....




> medan siap membantu mensukseskan......................





> Siiippp... MAJU JALAN





> Robby Iwan wrote:
> monscine wrote:
> Untuk seluruh sukarelawan yang sudah mendaftar jadi panitia, dimohon utk PM saya no telp dan beserta email yang aktif. Thx 
> 
> 
> Saya so pasti ikut om Handy.., ayo teman2 kita sukseskan event ini...
> 
> 
> Manstabbbb pak sekjen dan om Eno ikutan !!!

----------


## chester

Bro Riwin,

Sahabat kita yang satu itu memang punya eye of an eagle   ::  kalau milih ikan walaupun lewat foto sekalipun, tapi tidak semua orang punya mata spt itu. 

Anyway ranah yang sedang kita bahas adalah ikan2 tosai GO, yang bukan ikan2 kelas kontes di ukuran superior champ s/d GC. Gendernya saja belum ketauan. 

Last but not least, foto kan kadang2 bisa lebih indah dari warna aslinya   :: . 
Video mungkin lebih fair.

Cheers

----------


## chester

Do, kita sedang tidak membanding2kan antara satu GO dengan yang lainnya, tapi lebih kepada mengapa harus ada disparitas harga utk ikan di satu event GO yang sebenarnya bisa lebih dicermati cara pricingnya. 

Apabila EO GOnya pesimistis kalau ikan2 yang tidak terjual di waktu tosai, mengapa tidak di keep sendiri saja nungguin nisai/sansai. Kalau EO nya pesimis begitu berarti dia tahu dong dari awal bhw ada beberapa ikan yang tidak memiliki 'masa depan'? Kenapa pula ikan yang menurut dia sendiri begitu masih di GO kan?

That's the question, mate.

Cheers

----------


## cantonguy

Maksud gue itu hasil uang sekolah nya itu lho ... sejarah belajar dr beli tosai2 mini juga lwt foto . 
Gue juga cukup sering beli dr foto ... yah itu... tetep bayar uang sekolah .

Akhir2nya balik ke siswa-siswi nya .. ada yang naik jadi ranbking 1 .. ada juga yang ga naik kelas...
Sama juga kalo duduk di bangku sekolah cuman belajar teori ... akhir2nya tetep harus praktek juga yang sering beda ama teori .
Kalo bayar uang sekolah cuman harus naik kelas mah namanya nyogok sekolah   ::  

Setuju kalo lihat langsung pastinya lbh baik dari video apalagi foto .. 
Cuman berhubung ongkos jalan ama waktu ga ada.. yah akhirnya liat foto doang ...   ::

----------


## rvidella

> mengapa harus ada disparitas harga utk ikan di satu event GO yang sebenarnya bisa lebih dicermati cara pricingnya. 
> 
> Apabila EO GOnya pesimistis kalau ikan2 yang tidak terjual di waktu tosai, mengapa tidak di keep sendiri saja nungguin nisai/sansai. Kalau EO nya pesimis begitu berarti dia tahu dong dari awal bhw ada beberapa ikan yang tidak memiliki 'masa depan'? Kenapa pula ikan yang menurut dia sendiri begitu masih di GO kan?


Gimana kalo dengan anggapan GO = jualan ikan cara cepat

ini lagi diskusi sama guru saya

katanya gini:



> EO juga butuh duit
> utk jalanin kegiatan
> kecuali emang buka yayasan spt Monscine
> yang keep ikan pastinya ada profit utk jerih payahnya
> yaitu dealer
> mang dealer mau ganti nama yayasan.. yg sumbang siapa dong

----------


## chester

Win,

Sekolah dimana saja tetap saja harus bayar uang sekolah cuma kalau sudah bayar mahal di sekolah abal2 terus ga naik2 kelas juga yang salah siapa, muridnya atau sekolahnya? Kalau gak naik kelas di sekolah favorit mungkin bisa pindah naik ke sekolah yang kurang favorit he he he

cheers

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hemat kami, meskipun peserta GO tidak maksimum, acara GO dan updatednya mestinya tetap di forum koi-s. Bukankah koi-s memberi tujuan 'membelajarkan' semua forumers, yg ikut GO si A atau si B juga yg tidak ikut? 
Apakah smua GO yg ada harus diikuti oleh dan/baru bisa ikut cuap cuap, tidak kan? Koi-s tidak konsisten dgn komitment; koi-s beda dgn web dealer! di koi-s ada rekan2, dll. koi hanya arena, bisa beli dimana-mana. 
Setuju dgn bang chester, sebaiknya price lebih ditujukan utk learning stage, dan kita mengerti apa yg kita 'expected' dari acara ini. Saya blon pernah lihat 'dilaporan' [post] APKI hasil GO yg jadi champion [mungkin ada yg bisa info]. Harga GO skarang sudah mahal hampir sama dgn harga nisai; misal 6-8 jt dgn tambahan menabung tdk merokok udah dapat nisai-nisai an, toh tosai GO sama gamblingnya.

Kemudian, masa GO yg belum berakhir, mungkin 'kita' sedang menunggu hasil update dulu utk mengerti development koi2 tsb baru akan pick. bisa dilakukan diweb sono, ya agreed, tapi sekali lagi, bukan di koi-s, maybe no more interesting.
Juga, style 'jualan  GO ala koi-s adalah khas cenderung gift utk koiers/forumers, EO mestinya jgn anggap jualan seperti dilapaknya, mungkin anggap 'Promosi' lah.... 
Busyet... udah pagi.. chao dulu ...

----------


## mrbunta

numpang nimbrung nih para master.
kalau untuk masalah price bertingkat. inget saya pernah di bahas oleh para koi's member.
dan diambil kesimpulan untuk model klolter dengan harga yang bervariasi
begitu. jadi kalau untuk masalah kloter dan harga bertingkat itu udah solve ya.
utk masalah price yang di tentukan oleh EO. itu suka suka EO dong. 
lah kalau koiser ( member koi's ) merasa terlalu mahal bagi koceknya atau ikan dan harga nya gak sesuai. ya pasti gak ikut lah
om chester buat acara GO juga donk. biar sebagai pioneer EO yg harga nya sama   ::  
kalau bisa ikan nya baguttttttttttt harga murah   ::   aku pasti ikut
monggo di lanjut.   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Salah babe-nya siswa yang ngasih duit sekolah.. mending suruh langsung kerja aja.. abis males belajar ...    ::  
Jadi OOT nehh.. maap... maap...   ::  




> Win,
> 
> Sekolah dimana saja tetap saja harus bayar uang sekolah cuma kalau sudah bayar mahal di sekolah abal2 terus ga naik2 kelas juga yang salah siapa, muridnya atau sekolahnya? Kalau gak naik kelas di sekolah favorit mungkin bisa pindah naik ke sekolah yang kurang favorit he he he
> 
> cheers

----------


## mrbunta

> Salah babe-nya siswa yang ngasih duit sekolah.. mending suruh langsung kerja aja.. abis males belajar ...    
> Jadi OOT nehh.. maap... maap...   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chester
> ...


wuahhhhhhhhhh pagi sekali om cantonguy
betulllllllllllllll
salah babenya

----------


## cantonguy

Jah... Om Rick cuman bilang harga kudu seragam , bukan murah lho...

Bro Rick ... good fish never come cheap ... bener ga ???   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Jah... Om Rick cuman bilang harga kudu seragam , bukan murah lho...
> 
> Bro Rick ... good fish never come cheap ... bener ga ???


kalau seragam buat bro chester ya harus lah
lah aku maunya murah  bagut  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Hemat kami, meskipun peserta GO tidak maksimum, acara GO dan updatednya mestinya tetap di forum koi-s. Bukankah koi-s memberi tujuan 'membelajarkan' semua forumers, yg ikut GO si A atau si B juga yg tidak ikut? 
> Apakah smua GO yg ada harus diikuti oleh dan/baru bisa ikut cuap cuap, tidak kan? Koi-s tidak konsisten dgn komitment; koi-s beda dgn web dealer! di koi-s ada rekan2, dll. koi hanya arena, bisa beli dimana-mana. 
> ...


Setuju bang Gom, maximum atau tdk dari jumlah pesertanya bukan halangan..yg penting kebersamaan dalam belajar tentang hobi kita ini..,mudah2an om Eric mau meng update ikannya di forum ini..supaya kita2 bisa belajar tentang ikan Oishi..

saya pernah bertemu pa Husin ZNA Jkt Chapter dan sedikit bicara tentang Oishi.., dia punya Oishi kohaku 75cm..sayang gak punya photonya..dibesarkan dari tosai..

Tetapi kita bisa mulai berdiskusi masalah ikan GO Oishi ini mulai sekarang..silakan pilih ikan no berapa yg akan di jadikan percontohan...

----------


## luki

ikut nimbrung juga ya....

sebenar nya kita kois sendiri masih meramu,meracik,dan terus mencoba untuk mencari format yang paling pas dan paling sesuai....dari sisi peserta dan dari sisi EO......

untuk masalah harga dan kualitas ikan...kois sendiri tidak bisa menjadi hakim, untuk menentukan.....
kois hanya bisa berdiskusi......

makanya kois coba untuk melepas semua kegiatan ini ...yang intinya
biarlah calon peserta atau anggota forum yang menjadi hakim dan menentukan sendiri....
apakah kualitas ikan dan harga sesuai mata kita atau tidak......
dan apakah akan ikut dalam kegiatan atau tidak....
dan yang paling penting... walaupun tidak menjadi peserta....paling tidak kita semua masih bisa mendapat ilmu nya dengan melihat perkembangan serta diskusi dari para suhu dan master......
dan bisa belajar karakter ikan dari bloodline yg berbeda.......
semakin banyak kegiatan....semakin banyak juga ilmu yang kita kita dapet.....tentunya harga dan kualitas yang nanti nya juga akan bersaing dengan sendiri nya......

yang paling penting untuk kegiatan GO ini adalah yang pak ricky pernah bilang.....

*" BELI TOSAI DAPET NISAI " ........" HARGA TOSAI DAPET IKAN NISAI "*


salam,

----------


## edwin

> *OISHI KOHAKU GROW OUT*
> 
> *TUJUAN*
> -. Meningkatkan keterampilan memilih koi tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang paling optimal


IMHO, kalo menurut saya di forum ini adalah untuk belajar.... untuk meningkatkan keterampilan memilih koi.
terus terang saya banyak belajar cara memilih ikan di forum ini, baik secara langsung, maupun dgn berdiskusi dengan member2 disini.  selain mempererat kebersamaan sesama hobiis, bnyk juga ilmu yang bisa didapat.

dari GO - KC terdahulu, dan update melalui forum, banyak kok yang udah kita dapat dan sharing banyak hal.bahkan ada EO yang mengajukan untuk terus di update meskipun acara GO/KC nya udah selesai, karena ini merupakan bahan pelajaran yang bagus. sayang kan, kalo gurunya ada, buku pelajarannya ada, tapi murid disuruh belajar dirumah?

mungkin pada dealer/EO yang belum tanggap bisa makin tanggap apa yang forum ini mau. 

Dengan adanya sharing disini, bukan berarti hobiis semakin bisa menilai ikan jelek dan jadi gak gampang tertipu aja, tapi hobiis bisa juga mengapresiasi koi yang benar2 berkualitas kok dan menilai dengan harga sepantasnya/sewajarnya.  
pernah baca kata2 ini.....

"ikan bagus pasti mahal"
"ikan mahal belum tentu bagus"
"ikan jelek pasti murah"

tinggal sbg hobiis posisiin aja mau sampai ke tahap mana dalam membeli ikan.... kita belajar kan cm utk tau, jangan sampe beli "ikan jelek harga mahal"  :P  :P  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> om Yulius , saya setuju pendapat anda 200%.., beruntung kita dapat kesempatan belajar ikan Oishi yg baru pertama di GO kan disini, tapi pemilik GO Nirwana Koi bersikeras utk menutupnya..dan mengalihkan ke web nirwanakoi.,  Tetapi menurut saya,  kita msh bisa berdiskusi di thread ini..dan memonitor perkembangan ikan2 tsb lewat web nirwanakoi..


Benar sekali Om Robby, saya ikut GO karena sebagai pemula "benar-benar" ingin melatih mata utk memprediksi perkembangan tosai. Karenanya saya sangat ingin menimba ilmu dari para suhu di forum ini  ::  
Tetapi kalau tidak dapat pembelajaran/ilmu dari ajang GO, mungkin lebih baik beli tosai yang masuk dalam kategori tategoi yang dilelang farm2 papan atas di jepun.......uang sekolahnya sama aja....yang pasti risiko salah pilih lebih kecil karena tosai2 itu memang pilihan dari para master/suhu (breeder) yang ilmunya pasti udah sangat tinggi  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Do,
> 
> Pendapat 1st pick = premium price bisa diterima dan dimengerti. Tetapi yang namanya 'first picks' di ikan yang masih tosai mungil2   itu kan relatif, biasanya melihat pattern apalagi bila memilihnya via foto tanpa ada kesempatan lihat ikan langsung sehingga tone colornya tidak bisa dicermati secara langsung seperti kalau sedang menjuri ikan. 
> 
> Apabila mau pakai system drafting/seeding (unggulan) seperti itu, bredernya atau paling tidak dealernya, bisa mendaftarkan ikan2 yang menurut mereka unggulan dan bisa dilabeli dengan harga premium. Konsekwensinya apabila ikan itu nanti jeblok (ga perlu mati) duit kembali (tanpa harus ditukar ikan lain kalau sama jebloknya). Dia mau dibayar lebih tentunya scope of responsibilitynya lebih besar.
> 
> Kalau si yang empunya hajat tidak berkenan pakai system unggulan seperti itu, lebih baik pricingnya dibikin uniform saja. Kalau misalnya di hitungan dia ada ikan2 yang 'harusnya' lebih mahal (karena bisa masuk ikan 'first pick') ya ambil saja average pricenya (menurut hitungannya sendiri)/ berapa harga rata2nya utk semua ikan. Apakah harga rata2 tsb bisa diterima atau tidak oleh para peserta biarkan mekanisme pasar yang menentukan. Barang bagus pasti laku. Yang ga bagus ya enggak, biar dibanting harganya sekalian pun.
> 
> Jadi pricingnya yang uniform itu (berapapun) terlihat lebih elegan utk sebuah event GO yang notabene adalah event publik. Beda kalau ada buyer individual yang beli langsung di lapaknya, mau buka harga selangit juga terserah si penjual.
> ...


Setuju sekali Om Chester,.......saya memang selama ini agak terusik dengan aturan main... apabila ikan mati/cacat peserta hanya dapat memilih pengganti dari ikan tersisa. Aturan ini menurut pendapat saya " lebih fair" apabila peserta diberi kesempatan untuk memilih dari ikan yang tersisa...tetapi apabila dari ikan yang tersisa tidak ada yang sukai oleh peserta yang ikannya mati/cacat mungkin sebaiknya peserta dapat meminta uang kembali. Karena pasti peserta sudah cukup sedih gak jadi dapet ikan pilihannya.... tambah sedih lagi apabila dapet ikan yang "terpaksa" dipilihnya.....just sharing opinion....

----------


## yulius sesunan

> seru nih kayaknya ...
> 
> mau coba diskusi ah ...
> 
> harga awal lebih tinggi = premium price @ first pick ... karena adanya anggapan kuda putih disana dan banyak dari calon peserta yang bersikap "kalo ga dapet no xxx, gue gak akan ikutan GO"
> 
> salut buat 1st asia grow out ...
> 
> 1) peserta ga tahu dia bakalan dapet hak pilih ke berapa
> ...


Ayo...Om Dodo buat GO dengan sistem seperti di atas.... tapi ikannya harus bener2 berkualitas sama...saya janji ikut deh Om....

----------


## E. Nitto

Ikut nimbrung boleh ya oom sekedar masukan aja buat oom Master Luki, oom Master Anggit, oom Master Agung selaku Moderator kegiatan KOIs,  tapi sorry banget agak melenceng sedikit dari topic yg di angkat oleh oom Grand Master Ricky (sorry ya oom)
Cukup banyak kegiatan GO yg diselenggarakan akhir2 ini dgn tujuan antara lain menurut  yg tertulis di thread ini adalah :
	Meningkatkan keterampilan memilih koi tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang paling optimal
	Meningkatkan keterampilan keeping koi dengan cara berdiskusi langsung dengan penangkar terkemuka asal Jepang dan salah satu dealer terkemuka di Indonesia

Dgn kolam GO yg parameter air selalu dijaga dan dgn keeping skill yg tinggi dari para penyelenggara GO membuat koi2 tsb tumbuh sehat, molek dan cuanteek.. Tetapi pada saatnya setelah masa GO berakhir dan koi2 sehat, molek dan cantik tsb akan pindah berenang di  kolam masing2 hobiss.. selang beberapa lama koi2 yg sehat dan cantik tersebut tidak jarang banyak yg kualitasnya menurun seiring dgn waktu dan tdk jarang pula yg berujung pada kematian..(sehingga ada Joke mengatakan *"Beli Tosai Dapat Nisai, Harga Tosai dapat Nisai, di Keep sebentar gak lama Mati"..*he3x). Hal ini diakibatkan oleh banyak sebab antara lain krn keeping skill hobiss yg kurang memadai sehingga kondisi kolam yg kurang memadai, kondisi air- suhu dlsb yg tdk sesuai dan masih banyak faktor lain yg mempengaruhinya

Oleh krn hal tersebut diatas maka saya mengusulkan ke oom Moderator, kalau memungkinkan KC (Keeping Contest) sebagai salah satu sarana utk meningkatkan keeping skill juga hrs diadakan untuk mengimbangi dan meng-antisipasi kejadian diatas.
Sehingga apakah hobiis beli ikan tosai di keep sendiri atau setelah GO ikan masuk ke kolam hobiis kualitasnya akan tetap terjaga, sehingga koi2 cantik dpt dipertahankan dan bahkan semakin cantik tumbuh sehat dikolam para hobiis

Mohon maaf apabila relevansinya kurang pas atau bahkan salah, terima kasih..

----------


## cantonguy

Itulah semangat kebersamaan yang perlu dipupuk . Istilahnya belajar praktek bersama.
Ikan mati ataupun jadi jelek sebenarnya bukan kesengajaan diler/EO .
Dalam GO atau KC , hobiis juga perlu sadar apabila faktor keberuntungan tetap diperlukan utk dapat ikan bagus -> bisa jadi takdir .   ::  
Dengan ilmu saja masi ngga cukup .
Menurut saya , yah belajar utk ikhlas aja . 
Seperti hal yang saya baru alami di 1st Asia Grow Out .   ::  

Hal spt ini juga bakal terjadi sampai taraf beli ikan lelang kelas kakap di breeder Jepang .
Ikan semahal apapun tidak ada jaminan diganti walaupun mati ato jadi jelek. (kecuali garansi female jadi male)
Kalo diganti yah untung2 dapat . 
Itupun biasanya dipilih oleh breeder & tidak sebagus ikan yang kita pilih sendiri (kadang sgt jelek  :P ).
Untuk kembali duit cash .. harapan dah hampir nol besar .  ::  

Jadi sbnr-nya udah semacam international rule .

Utk GO harga seragam tetapi kualitas yang benar2 seragam ,hampir ga pernah ada .
Setiap GO selalu ada ikan yang favorit .
Jadi kadang diler disupply dari breeder : misal kohaku 5 jutaan , mungkin breeder bakal beri ikan range harga 4-5 jt . Lah untung2 kita pilih dapat yang 5jt , padahal rata2 ikan yg dikasi 4.5jt & sebagian yang 4 jt an.
Di Indo hobiis bnr2 dimanjakan oleh EO dgn ada nya bbrp peraturan yang menguntungkan hobiis , dgn pemikiran daripada mrk rugi karena ikan ga laku . 

Sering nya kan hobiis sebagai konsumen selalu memandang EO/diler udah dapat profit kudu bisa memuaskan keinginan hobiis .
Cuman kalo EO/Diler merugi , apa hobiis ada yang mau nombokin ruginya ...  ::  

Tapi semua tetap balik ke hobiis masing2 , kalo cocok yah ikut... yang ngga cocok yah jangan ikut .
Cuman emang paling ngeselin kalo ada yang plintat plintut , ga tau hobiis atopun EO .

----------


## mrbunta

> Setuju sekali Om Chester,.......saya memang selama ini agak terusik dengan aturan main... apabila ikan mati/cacat peserta hanya dapat memilih pengganti dari ikan tersisa. Aturan ini menurut pendapat saya " lebih fair" apabila peserta diberi kesempatan untuk memilih dari ikan yang tersisa...tetapi apabila dari ikan yang tersisa tidak ada yang sukai oleh peserta yang ikannya mati/cacat mungkin sebaiknya peserta dapat meminta uang kembali. Karena pasti peserta sudah cukup sedih gak jadi dapet ikan pilihannya.... tambah sedih lagi apabila dapet ikan yang "terpaksa" dipilihnya.....just sharing opinion....


om kalau pilihan biasanya ada kalau ikan mati ato cacat,
uang kembali ato pilih ikan sisa.
yg shiro omosako aku ikut GO nya om fei di kembalikan duit. karena ikan mati. dan pilihannya gak ada
HIDUP OM FEI. tak promosikan nanti aku di traktir ke ....... ya  ::

----------


## mrbunta

setujuuuuuuuuuuuuu om riwin
100 buat om riwin
ayo om chester, kapan jadi EO untuk ikan yg bagut tapi murah harga seragam.
udah gak sabar nih

----------


## 36aquatic

> setujuuuuuuuuuuuuu om riwin
> 100 buat om riwin
> ayo om chester, kapan jadi EO untuk ikan yg bagut tapi murah harga seragam.
> udah gak sabar nih


Kan udah dibilang, tunggu ampe ukuran 25cm. Nanti abis diculling, baru siap di GO. 
Dasar gajah bandel dan gak sabaran   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> 
> Setuju sekali Om Chester,.......saya memang selama ini agak terusik dengan aturan main... apabila ikan mati/cacat peserta hanya dapat memilih pengganti dari ikan tersisa. Aturan ini menurut pendapat saya " lebih fair" apabila peserta diberi kesempatan untuk memilih dari ikan yang tersisa...tetapi apabila dari ikan yang tersisa tidak ada yang sukai oleh peserta yang ikannya mati/cacat mungkin sebaiknya peserta dapat meminta uang kembali. Karena pasti peserta sudah cukup sedih gak jadi dapet ikan pilihannya.... tambah sedih lagi apabila dapet ikan yang "terpaksa" dipilihnya.....just sharing opinion....
> 
> 
> om kalau pilihan biasanya ada kalau ikan mati ato cacat,
> uang kembali ato pilih ikan sisa.
> yg shiro omosako aku ikut GO nya om fei di kembalikan duit. karena ikan mati. dan pilihannya gak ada
> HIDUP OM FEI. tak promosikan nanti aku di traktir ke ....... ya


Om Bunta, GO-GO yang sekarang ini kebanyakan kalo ikan mati/cacat....hanya boleh pilih ikan yang tersisa....kalau gak ada ikan sisa baru kembali duit..... ini yang mungkin sebaiknya dicari solusinya.... saya membayangkan bagaimana perasaan peserta yg ikan pilihannya mati/cacat dan terpaksa menerima ikan "sisa"  ::  Saya sangat setuju dengan Om Bunta: ikan mati/cacat....peserta boleh memilih: mau ambil ikan yang tersisa atau kembali duit.

----------


## rvidella

> Om Bunta, GO-GO yang sekarang ini kebanyakan kalo ikan mati/cacat....hanya boleh pilih ikan yang tersisa....kalau gak ada ikan sisa baru kembali duit..... ini yang mungkin sebaiknya dicari solusinya.... saya membayangkan bagaimana perasaan peserta yg ikan pilihannya mati/cacat dan terpaksa menerima ikan "sisa"  Saya sangat setuju dengan Om Bunta: ikan mati/cacat....peserta boleh memilih: mau ambil ikan yang tersisa atau kembali duit.



hai hai hai

diskusi lagi yah ... 

ikan "sisa" karena tidak terpilih yah ... judgment kita semua ikan tidak terpilih adalah ikan sisa yang seringkali konotasinya adalah kurang bagus ...

biasanya setiap saya adain acara saya selalu tulis # of pick (urutan ke berapa ikan ini terpilih) .... pengeeeeeeeeeeen banget secara saya suka underdog team, buat tiba-tiba si kuda hitam melejit dinyatakan sebagai pemenang ... 

biasanya banyak kejutan terjadi di shiro/showa karena adanya faktor sumi yang bisa mempercantik ikan tersebut yang mungkin dulunya dianggap mentah

dan saya suka sekali kalo form ini di-adakan dalam bentuk keeping contest daripada grow out ... sekalian asah keeping skill kita

sekarang mau coba jawab statement pak yulius yang kurang sreg sama aturan main beberapa GO yang ada ... kalau saya melihatnya/menawarkannya begini pak ...

1) mau ambil cashnya dulu boleh
2) mau ambil ikan yang "sisa" boleh 
3) mau ditukar pakan di dodo-koi boleh

yang enak aja pak ... 

mau ambil opsi 3,2,1 mana aja yang duluan terserah partisipan yang dianggap "unlucky" tersebut ...

kita sebagai EO tahu kehilangan koi yang sudah dipilih (sekarang susah dipilih) karena koi-s udah makin rame aja ... percaya deh pak yulius, kehilangan bapak juga merupakan kehilangan yang cukup berarti buat sang EO ... pasti para EO juga tahu koi adalah KLANGGENAN ,... yang terkadang lebih berharga daripada nilai nominalnya ... kita udah sreg sama pilihan kita ... diganti duit/ikan lain tidak cukup menggantikannya ... ngerti sih pak ... tapi sebagai EO, saya rasa itu hal terakhir yang kita bisa coba akomodasikan untuk tetap menjaga kepuasan bapak mengikuti acara kita dan bentuk apresiasi kita karena telah di dukung oleh bapak

saya rasa dan sangat amat yakin kalau kita punya kekuatan untuk menghidupkan ikan yang mati/menormalkan ikan yang cacat, pasti kita akan lakukan itu ... sayangnya, kita sebagai manusia terbatas 

hal ini saya rasakan di kegiatan pembesaran sanke sakai di ponggok ... jujur, bukan untung tapi buntung ... kerugian besar secara materi dan nominal ... hal yang saya masih membuat tersenyum adalah ketika saya bersama rombongan kota jogja berkumpul mendatangi team tuan rumah solo dan melakukan panen di ponggok ... saya lihat mereka bercanda, makan duren bareng, kupas rambutan sama-sama ... 

saya tersenyum karena di-ingatkan "bukannya ini tujuan utama kamu bikin acara di ponggok ini, Do?"
mencoba meramaikan kegiatan di daerah Jawa Tengah (Solo, Jogja, Semarang, dll)
Disana ada Benhur (Semarang); Dickytob, Ekawiyandi, budi-pb, irsan, tenonx (jogja); doks, gomsirait, ari-radja (solo); victor (pekalongan) datang ...

ada sih yang marah dan kecewa ... tapi saya cukup senang didukung oleh beberapa orang ... hehehe ... termasuk sama pak irsan yang walaupun sanke-nya moncongnya berubah menjadi paruh burung pipit, tapi ya tetep datang bersama rombongan ...

weh weh weh, kok jadi curhat yah ... nanti aja deh baca di thread ponggok ... udah ditodong foto nih huehehehehehehehe

peace

hope all can learn and have fun at the same time   ::

----------


## chester

> setujuuuuuuuuuuuuu om riwin
> 100 buat om riwin
> ayo om chester, kapan jadi EO untuk ikan yg bagut tapi murah harga seragam.
> udah gak sabar nih


Ini sudah OOT, anyway,

Om Harry Luhur yang professional, saya tidak pernah bilang bahwa (apabila yang dimaksud dengan) shiro2 F1 hasil pijahan tsb akan di GO kan kapanpun di ukuran berapapun, dan tidak pernah juga bermaksud mengGOkannya. Anyway, apabila hasilnya ada yang lumayan nanti sehabis final culling, beberapa ikan akan saya tawarkan dan bagikan gratis kepada anggota forum, yang hobbyist, yang saya lihat sangat menyukai shiro utsuri berdasarkan postingan2nya selama ini di berbagai thread dan juga dari kegiatan2nya di luar forum. Di tangan 'pecinta sejati' shiro mungkin ikan2 tsb bisa developing well. Anggota2 forum tsb akan saya tawarkan via PM dan apabila mereka mau menerimanya dengan senang hati saya akan mengirimkannya, dan juga apabila di luar kota, termasuk ongkirnya. 

Hasil "cullingan" saya terhadap hobbyist2 termaksud sejauh ini menempatkan om Luki di peringkat pertama, oleh sebab itu dia akan mendapatkan first pick/the best tosai. Luki sudah beberapa tahun diketahui menghunting terus shiro2 yang ideal buat ukuran dia, dan keeping skillnya berhasil mendevelop shiro2 dari yang biasa2 menjadi luar biasa. Mudah2an F1 saya bisa jadi ideal di kolam dia dengan air Pondok Labu. Apabila di tangan hobbyist shiro terbaik ikan tsb tidak improved, berarti ada yang salah di breedingannya mungkin di oyagoi atau pairing yang belum cocok dsb. Feedback2 yang didapat akan dicatat buat home breedingan selanjutnya. Hasil breedingan berikutnya yang baru akan saya bagikan2 kepada semua hobbyist anggota forum apabila ada event KOIS atau ZNA, atau event gabungan keduanya. 

That's the plan. Just for the sake of the hobby.
Mengembangkan hobby tidak perlu harus via GO, dan kalau bisa, tidak perlu juga dengan spend uang yang berlebihan. 

Salam Natal bagi yang merayakannya.

Cheers

----------


## mrbunta

Hidup om chesterrrrrrrrrrr
aku pilih yg ke 2 ya om.

om yulius. setau saya kok kalau gak mau pilih ikan sisa .bisa kembali duit.
yg saya tau saya sendiri
yg kedua acara GO nya om udien ( kalau gak salah nih )   ::  
yg ke 3 acara GO nya om dodo

----------


## h_andria

om chester...
waiting mode: On

berharap dapat kiriman F1 Shiro dari master Koi's...   ::   ::  
sudah siap nih om kolam 20 ton di rumah ...

----------


## rvidella

> om chester...
> waiting mode: On
> 
> berharap dapat kiriman F1 Shiro dari master Koi's...    
> sudah siap nih om kolam 20 ton di rumah ...


  ::  

sesama duren sawit, kalo dibagi si boss .. mau ya ... huehehehehe

----------


## mrliauw

Horee... Sinterklas bukan cuma di dongeng lho  :: 
Di Bintaro juga adaaa..
Om Ricky, kalau ke A. Sutera gak usah pake ongkir om..   ::   :: 
BTW, Selamat Natal dan Tahun Baru buat yang merayakannya..

----------


## 36aquatic

Om Ricky, saya dan semua rekan hanya berharap, jika ikan hasil pijahan om Ricky bisa di GO atau di KC, tidak lebih dan tida kurang. Karena menurut pendapat saya yang nubie, itulah sebenarnya inti GO/KC untuk mempelajari pertumbuhan ikan, keeping skill dan yang terpenting adalah bloodline baru. Bagaimana development ikan tersebut, potensi kemasa depan, dll.

Apalagi jika ikan diternak dengan sepenuh hati. Sebagai hobbyist sejati, rasa bangga tidak bisa diukur dengan apapun. Sangat berarti jika Om Ricky berbagi untuk dunia koi, semoga bisa tambah maju.

----------


## este

Wah,2 bulan ke depan mesti cek Pm terus nih,siapa tau dapet jatah  ^^

----------


## darren febriano

Om Rick, golongan "bebek buruk rupa" jgn dikasih ke arowana ya Om...siapa tau jadi "angsa putih" pas nisai atau sansai  ::

----------


## koilvr

oops... sorry jadi kepanjangan OOT nih om Rick, om Moderator serta rekans lainnya   ::  

posting saya move ke ruang sebelah sesuai permintaan om Rick. sorry for any inconvenience.
rgds

----------


## chester

Friends,

Supaya jangan OOT, sebaiknya posting2an mengenai shiro F1 tsb ditulis di topik pemijahan terkait saja. Saya ada singgung masalah ini di thread ini hanya sekedar utk meluruskan statement om Harry Luhur yang sedikit misleading dan juga OOT. 

Thanks for understanding.

Cheers

----------


## luki

> Ini sudah OOT, anyway,
> 
> Hasil "cullingan" saya terhadap hobbyist2 termaksud sejauh ini menempatkan om Luki di peringkat pertama, oleh sebab itu dia akan mendapatkan first pick/the best tosai. Luki sudah beberapa tahun diketahui menghunting terus shiro2 yang ideal buat ukuran dia, dan keeping skillnya berhasil mendevelop shiro2 dari yang biasa2 menjadi luar biasa. Mudah2an F1 saya bisa jadi ideal di kolam dia dengan air Pondok Labu. Apabila di tangan hobbyist shiro terbaik ikan tsb tidak improved, berarti ada yang salah di breedingannya mungkin di oyagoi atau pairing yang belum cocok dsb. Feedback2 yang didapat akan dicatat buat home breedingan selanjutnya. Hasil breedingan berikutnya yang baru akan saya bagikan2 kepada semua hobbyist anggota forum apabila ada event KOIS atau ZNA, atau event gabungan keduanya. 
> 
> 
> 
> Salam Natal bagi yang merayakannya.
> 
> Cheers



ha ha ha ha ha.....

Om ricky....kompor nya panas bener...saya sampe ngetik nya gemetar......  ::   ::  
thank you om ricky....saya di kasih first proirity untuk milih.......


anyway....

*MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR*......bagi yang merayakan

----------


## andriyana

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kalo nubie yg belum punya shiro kebagian ga Om Chester ??  ::

----------


## Eno TB

Tetapi pada saatnya setelah masa GO berakhir dan koi2 sehat, molek dan cantik tsb akan pindah berenang di kolam masing2 hobiss.. selang beberapa lama koi2 yg sehat dan cantik tersebut tidak jarang banyak yg kualitasnya menurun seiring dgn waktu dan tdk jarang pula yg berujung pada kematian..(sehingga ada Joke mengatakan "Beli Tosai Dapat Nisai, Harga Tosai dapat Nisai, di Keep sebentar gak lama Mati"..he3x). Hal ini diakibatkan oleh banyak sebab antara lain krn keeping skill hobiss yg kurang memadai sehingga kondisi kolam yg kurang memadai, kondisi air- suhu dlsb yg tdk sesuai dan masih banyak faktor lain yg mempengaruhinya

Oleh krn hal tersebut diatas maka saya mengusulkan ke oom Moderator, kalau memungkinkan KC (Keeping Contest) sebagai salah satu sarana utk meningkatkan keeping skill juga hrs diadakan untuk mengimbangi dan meng-antisipasi kejadian diatas.
Sehingga apakah hobiis beli ikan tosai di keep sendiri atau setelah GO ikan masuk ke kolam hobiis kualitasnya akan tetap terjaga, sehingga koi2 cantik dpt dipertahankan dan bahkan semakin cantik tumbuh sehat dikolam para hobiis

Mohon maaf apabila relevansinya kurang pas atau bahkan salah, terima kasih..

_________________
Eddy Nitto
Puspita Loka - BSD
_________________
KOI's ID No. : 190506099 

Hai Om Eddy...
Boleh aku Tambahkan Artikelnya..  ::  

Sampai saat ini.. hasil survey antara Budget Belanja Koi dan Budget Belanja kolam,
lebih banyak penghobi menghabiskan budget belanja koi ketimbang budget belanja kolam ( eksplore kolam dan kwalitas air; up grade media etc).

proses pembelajaran akan timbul seiringan dengan permasalahan koi ( jeblok/mati) di kolam kita,  sekali lagi Keeping koi akan berhasil bila kita meluangkan waktu sedikit saja memperhatikan masalah  Air dan kolam

sering kali Koi dan permasalahannya ( Jeblok/Mati)  karna tidak di imbangi oleh peningkatan kwalitas air kolam yang kita miliki, tentunya tidak hanya meningkatkan apresiasi koi itu sendiri tetapi pararel dengan peningkatan kwalitas air kolam kita yang nota bene adalah wadah/media di mana koi2 kesayangan bukan cuma berenang tapi happy dan growth..kegiatan yang dilakukan misalnya luangkan  waktu setiap hari 10 menit untuk air, 5 menit untuk koi... alhasil kegiatan/perjalanan hobby ini tidak akan terganggu dengan istilah uang sekolahnya mahal...sampai kapan, ketekunan dan kesabaran cuma berlaku untuk orang yang mau belajar...kecuali punya percetakan uang..  :: , hobby koi saya rasakan memang hobby mahal.... itu cuma pilihan dan kebetulan susah dan senang sudah saya rasakan! pilihan terakhir adalah tetap di hobby ini tetapi satu syarat mutlak adalah terus melakukan perbaikan perbaikan , siapa lagi yang bertanggung jawab di kolam kita sendiri kalau bukan diri kita, pembantu? No thanks guys. 

Thanks/Regard

Eno TB

----------


## cantonguy

1000% setuju ama Om Eno ...   ::  
Biaya utk membuat system kolam yang benar2 bagus akan balik sendirinya apabila koi yang dipelihara menjadi bagus .
Kolam yang dilihat dgn mata telanjang hasilnya bening , PH/Amonia/Nitrit/Nitrat yang parameter standar baik saja tidak cukup bagi ikan utk tumbuh meningkat menjadi benar2 bagus (seperti ikan dari Jepang) .

Masih banyak parameter yang harus diikuti : dissolved oxygen , DOC , arus , temperatur , kandungan mineral dalam air dan lain2.

----------


## Davkoi

> Oleh krn hal tersebut diatas maka saya mengusulkan ke oom Moderator, kalau memungkinkan KC (Keeping Contest) sebagai salah satu sarana utk meningkatkan keeping skill juga hrs diadakan untuk mengimbangi dan meng-antisipasi kejadian diatas.
> Sehingga apakah hobiis beli ikan tosai di keep sendiri atau setelah GO ikan masuk ke kolam hobiis kualitasnya akan tetap terjaga, sehingga koi2 cantik dpt dipertahankan dan bahkan semakin cantik tumbuh sehat dikolam para hobiis
> 
> Mohon maaf apabila relevansinya kurang pas atau bahkan salah, terima kasih..


Setuju , om   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> 
> Om Bunta, GO-GO yang sekarang ini kebanyakan kalo ikan mati/cacat....hanya boleh pilih ikan yang tersisa....kalau gak ada ikan sisa baru kembali duit..... ini yang mungkin sebaiknya dicari solusinya.... saya membayangkan bagaimana perasaan peserta yg ikan pilihannya mati/cacat dan terpaksa menerima ikan "sisa"  Saya sangat setuju dengan Om Bunta: ikan mati/cacat....peserta boleh memilih: mau ambil ikan yang tersisa atau kembali duit.
> 
> 
> 
> hai hai hai
> 
> ...


Terima kasih atas pengertiannya Pak.... Memang Pak Dodo TOP BGT..... Ayo pak buat GO lagi dengan aturan main seperti di atas.

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote=yulius sesunan]Yth. EO dan Panitya,

Saya mohon penjelasan mengapa thread the 1st Nirwana Koi GO 2009: The Oishi ini ditutup. Karena sebagai member koi's yang kebetulan ikut dalam GO ini, saya tidak dapat belajar/mengikuti perkembangan dr GO. Bukankah GO diadakan sebagai ajang pembelajaran agar para newbie seperti saya dapat belajar bagaimana memilih dan keeping tosai/koi yang baik. Memang saya masih dapat melihat perkembangan GO dari web site Nirwana, tetapi saya tidak dapat berdiskusi/mengikuti diskusi dari para suhu di forum koi's tentang perkembangan ikan dalam GO ini. Sebagai bahan pertimbangan Om-Om sekalian, saya tidak akan ikut GO ini apabila pada awalnya tidak di posting di forum Koi's.
Akhir kata, saya mengucapkan terima kasih atas tanggapan yang akan diberikan dan mohon maaf apabila ada kata-kata yang kurang berkenan.

Salam,

Yulius Sesunan




> http://www.nirwanakoi.com..[/url], bagi peserta GO bisa mengikuti perkembangan ikannya di website nirwana tsb.
> 
> Bagi teman2 yang ingin memesan atau berpartisipasi dalam GO ini, kohaku Oishi dengan kwalitas top dan patern yg bagus2 masih bisa didapat...silakan datang ke Nirwana Koi atau melalui website http://www.nirwanakoi.com


[/quote:1gg93aas]

Mohon tanggapannya dr EO dan Panitya atas usulan sbb:
Seharusnya pembayaran tahap II/pelunasan sudah jatuh tempo.... Tetapi saya belum melakukan pembayaran karena thread ini ditutup secara sepihak.
Saya punya pemikiran/keinginan utk mengundurkan diri sbg peserta. Tetapi mengingat ketentuan GO pembatalan dr peserta uang hangus (saya sudah bayar tahap I).... tetapi memang tidak ada ketentuan tanggung jawab/sanksi dr EO apabila membatalkan thread, maka saya mengajukan permintaan utk mengambil ikan saya sekarang. Dan untuk harga dapat kita perhitungkan secara fair (tidak mungkin sama dgn harga semula krn dikurangi biaya pemeliharaan sampai bulan Maret).

Demikianlah permohonan dari saya... atas perhatian dan tanggapannya saya ucapkan terima kasih.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pak Yulius, 
Spt Bapak ketahui, GO ini dipindahkan (tdk ditutup) dari thread kegiatan kois ini ke web Nirwana atas permintaan Bpk Eric Yonthan., usulan Bapak tentunya akan ditanggapi dengan baik, Bapak bisa lansung menghubungi atau mengirim email ke Nirwana (Eric atau Michael Yonathan).

----------


## asfenv

Ikan nya udah ada yg menang belum yah,.  kayaknya sudah deadline penjurian neh,.......  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

Sama Om... nunggu kabar tapi smp sekarang belum dapet  ::  
Anggep2 beli ikan 20an cm ambil saat 35an centi, mungkin gak ya bisa 40 cm?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya baru diberi informasi oleh Nirwana, bahwa penjurian koi ini akan berlangsung pada hari Sabtu, 26 Maret 2010, jam 10,00. Penjurian dilakukan langsung oleh Oishi. Siapa yang berminat menyaksikan, diundang hadir Nirwana Koi Center

----------


## mrliauw

> Saya baru diberi informasi oleh Nirwana, bahwa penjurian koi ini akan berlangsung pada hari Sabtu, 26 Maret 2010, jam 10,00. Penjurian dilakukan langsung oleh Oishi. Siapa yang berminat menyaksikan, diundang hadir Nirwana Koi Center


Om Ajik, kalau benar Sabtu maka tgl-nya 27/Mar  :: 
Thanks..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Saya baru diberi informasi oleh Nirwana, bahwa penjurian koi ini akan berlangsung pada hari Sabtu, 26 Maret 2010, jam 10,00. Penjurian dilakukan langsung oleh Oishi. Siapa yang berminat menyaksikan, diundang hadir Nirwana Koi Center
> 
> 
> Om Ajik, kalau benar Sabtu maka tgl-nya 27/Mar 
> Thanks..


Wah, iya... buat yang mau hadir, kontak langung kesana ya?   ::

----------


## asfenv

Kemarin ikut dalam acara ini,.dan ternyata ikan ku masuk dalam kategori Best Tategoi, jenis Kohaku, yg manapada saat pemilihan ikan, ukurannya 20 cm, dan keamrin ikan ku berukuran 40cm dengan female,.wah ternyata pertumbuhahn ikan oishi ini bagus ya,.dalamm 3 bulan GO  ikan bisa nambah 100 % dari ukuran pertama dipilih,.dan kemarin hasil ngobrol pada acara ini,.ternyata untuk jenis kohaku semuanya baru berumur 4 bulan,.....wah 4 bulan bisa tembus 40 cm,.mantafff............, tapi aku pikir ini bukan karena factor genetik aja,.tapi hasil keeping yg baik selama GO,.kalau dilihat dr kolam yg disediakan untuk GO dan pakan yg diberikan,..wah emang susah kalau dibandingkan dengan kolam dirumah ku,..aku berharaf.....setelah ikan minggu depan aku pindahkan kerumah ku,.berharaf pertumbuhannya bisa sama hasilnya di kolam nirwana koi,.....Amin,.Alhamdulillah,...   ::  

NB:Kemarin hadiah yg diberikan pada pemenang,..ada Sepeda motor, Blackberry, dll.....
     dan infon dari om Erick akan ada GO Showa dainichi dan yg lain lain lagi pada bulan ini setelah ikan masuk dari jepang,.

salam

----------


## iyos

> Kemarin ikut dalam acara ini,.dan ternyata ikan ku masuk dalam kategori Best Tategoi, jenis Kohaku, yg manapada saat pemilihan ikan, ukurannya 20 cm, dan keamrin ikan ku berukuran 40cm dengan female,.wah ternyata pertumbuhahn ikan oishi ini bagus ya,.dalamm 3 bulan GO  ikan bisa nambah 100 % dari ukuran pertama dipilih,.dan kemarin hasil ngobrol pada acara ini,.ternyata untuk jenis kohaku semuanya baru berumur 4 bulan,.....wah 4 bulan bisa tembus 40 cm,.mantafff............, tapi aku pikir ini bukan karena factor genetik aja,.tapi hasil keeping yg baik selama GO,.kalau dilihat dr kolam yg disediakan untuk GO dan pakan yg diberikan,..wah emang susah kalau dibandingkan dengan kolam dirumah ku,..aku berharaf.....setelah ikan minggu depan aku pindahkan kerumah ku,.berharaf pertumbuhannya bisa sama hasilnya di kolam nirwana koi,.....Amin,.Alhamdulillah,...   
> 
> NB:Kemarin hadiah yg diberikan pada pemenang,..ada Sepeda motor, Blackberry, dll.....
>      dan infon dari om Erick akan ada GO Showa dainichi dan yg lain lain lagi pada bulan ini setelah ikan masuk dari jepang,.
> 
> salam


masa sie om umur baru 4 bln??brarti waktu milih ikan umur brap??kalo sy kebetulan dtng jg liat showanya tp kalo gk slh dr maruyamanya berhalangan hadir,,iya om mao ada dainichi ya??

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
>  kemarin hasil ngobrol pada acara ini,.ternyata untuk jenis kohaku semuanya baru berumur 4 bulan,.....wah 4 bulan bisa tembus 40 cm,.mantafff............, 
> masa sie om umur baru 4 bln??brarti waktu milih ikan umur brap??kalo sy kebetulan dtng jg liat showanya tp kalo gk slh dr maruyamanya berhalangan hadir,,iya om mao ada dainichi ya??


yg pasti lama GO adl 4 bln (Nov-Mar)

----------


## koilvr

> Kemarin ikut dalam acara ini,.dan ternyata ikan ku masuk dalam kategori Best Tategoi, jenis Kohaku, yg manapada saat pemilihan ikan, ukurannya 20 cm, dan keamrin ikan ku berukuran 40cm dengan female,.wah ternyata pertumbuhahn ikan oishi ini bagus ya,.dalamm 3 bulan GO  ikan bisa nambah 100 % dari ukuran pertama dipilih,.dan kemarin hasil ngobrol pada acara ini,.ternyata untuk jenis kohaku semuanya baru berumur 4 bulan,.....wah 4 bulan bisa tembus 40 cm,.mantafff............, tapi aku pikir ini bukan karena factor genetik aja,.tapi hasil keeping yg baik selama GO,.kalau dilihat dr kolam yg disediakan untuk GO dan pakan yg diberikan,..wah emang susah kalau dibandingkan dengan kolam dirumah ku,..aku berharaf.....setelah ikan minggu depan aku pindahkan kerumah ku,.berharaf pertumbuhannya bisa sama hasilnya di kolam nirwana koi,.....Amin,.Alhamdulillah,...   
> 
> NB:Kemarin hadiah yg diberikan pada pemenang,..ada Sepeda motor, Blackberry, dll.....
>      dan infon dari om Erick akan ada GO Showa dainichi dan yg lain lain lagi pada bulan ini setelah ikan masuk dari jepang,.
> 
> salam


Halo pak Asfen dateng jam berapa? Saya jam 10:30 sempet ke sana tapi cuma bentar doang soalnya abis nemenin ortu beli tanaman di sentra tanaman hias BSD dan mereka mau cepet pulang. The fishes looks great, Kohakunya nice dan showanya very nice. Yang spektakuler menurut saya Ochiba Ginrin-nya. Many has a very powerful build untuk ikan ukuran segitu. Pengen tahu juga dikasih makan apa itu ikannya. Definitely good keeping dari Nirwana.

----------


## asfenv

infonya seh gitu om,..kebetulan aku lagi liat liat fhoto ikan yg mau datang dari jepang, lagi milih milih photo , om Erick bilang akan ada lagi GO setelah ini,.shalah satunya kalau gak salah Showa Dainichi yg akan di GO,.dan ikan bisa dilihat setelah dateng,....

kalau menurutku hal yg paling menunjang pertumbuhan ikan selama di GO di Nirwana adalah factor kolam nya yg sangat luar biasa, walaupun aku gak tau pakan yg digunakan apa?,.karena ada yg bilang pake HiSilk ada yg bilang kombinasi Ogata,..yg pasti aku mikir adalah factorkolamnya,...yg membuat ikan ini sangat luarbiasa pertumbuhannya,..

jujur om,.aku ngeliat ikan ini kalau gak salah cuma 1 x setelah pemilihan ikan,..makanya begitu ngeliat ikan dalam bak aku sempat kaget,..gile neh gede banget,.kayaknya GO nya juga gak lama banget,.tapi bisa tumbuh 100%,..sertificate nya aku liat langsung, waktu itu ukuran 20 cm,..dan ukuran terakhir 40cm,....

dan GO sekali ini,.bener bener hadiahnya lumayan OM,.ada sepeda motor dan Blackberry..he..he..he..  ::

----------


## asfenv

om ,.aku dateng jam 10:00 samapai jam 16:00,.aku bener bener ngikutin acara ini,.aku penasaran sam GC nya om,.yg mana GC kohaku nya aku pikir hanya menang di body, ( itupun aku pikir karena ikan itu yg paling gemuk bodynya)....pettern bener bener standard menurutku,...dan menurutku malah kurang banget,...

aku sampai bilang sama istrinya pak erick dan anak pak erick,.tolong dunk juri jepangnya untuk komentar kenapa dia milih ikan itu sebagai GC,..., yg aku tau waktu penjurian ikan itu,.juri jepangnya cuma teriak teriak dengan bahasa jepangnya,...( kagak ngerti artinya  aku,.he..he.  ::  .)
dan micheal bilang salah satu juri itu adalah Bosnya Oishi.....

maaf OM,.bukan aku sok tau untuk melihat ikan,.aku pingin bener bener belajar,.untuk kriteria ikan GC,....karena selama ini aku ngeliat ikan GC, paling lewat majalah,.dan kontes kontes,.dan juga pernah liat dikolamnya samurai koi,......tapi selama yg aku liat,.antara body,.quality dan pola semuanya mendukung dan bagus,......

apakah untuk GO ikan yg akan jd GC hanya yg bodynya paling gede dan paling gemuk,....?
( wah harus banyak belajar lagi neh,.he..he..he....  ::  )

----------


## William Pantoni

> Kemarin ikut dalam acara ini,.dan ternyata ikan ku masuk dalam kategori Best Tategoi, jenis Kohaku, yg manapada saat pemilihan ikan, ukurannya 20 cm, dan keamrin ikan ku berukuran 40cm dengan female,.wah ternyata pertumbuhahn ikan oishi ini bagus ya,.dalamm 3 bulan GO  ikan bisa nambah 100 % dari ukuran pertama dipilih,.dan kemarin hasil ngobrol pada acara ini,.ternyata untuk jenis kohaku semuanya baru berumur 4 bulan,.....wah 4 bulan bisa tembus 40 cm,.mantafff............, tapi aku pikir ini bukan karena factor genetik aja,.tapi hasil keeping yg baik selama GO,.kalau dilihat dr kolam yg disediakan untuk GO dan pakan yg diberikan,..wah emang susah kalau dibandingkan dengan kolam dirumah ku,..aku berharaf.....setelah ikan minggu depan aku pindahkan kerumah ku,.berharaf pertumbuhannya bisa sama hasilnya di kolam nirwana koi,.....Amin,.Alhamdulillah,...   
> 
> NB:Kemarin hadiah yg diberikan pada pemenang,..ada Sepeda motor, Blackberry, dll.....
>      dan infon dari om Erick akan ada GO Showa dainichi dan yg lain lain lagi pada bulan ini setelah ikan masuk dari jepang,.
> 
> salam


Om..mungkin salah dengerkah?
Kalau ikan skrg umur 4 bulan = 40cm sedangkan masa GO sendiri udah 4 bulan.
Jadi ikan pada waktu datang umur berapa dan foto2 yg dipajang buat GO halaman 1 yg ditulis ukuran 20cm an itu umur berapa?

----------


## asfenv

Apakabar Om Will,...

OM, aku barusan telpon Om Erick,..untuk memastikan umurnya,.om Erick siang ini akan ke Nirwana koi,..dan mau lihat sertificatenya lagi,..entar dia info ke aku tentang umur pasti ikannya,...

entar aku info diforum ini lagi om,.untuk umur pasti ikannya.., biar rekan rekan bisa share semua.

OM Will,..  ikan yg pertumbuhannya bagus bukan hanya KOhakunya,.tapi hampir semuanya....Showanya juga luarbiasa ,.ikannya gede gede bangett,..begitu juga dengan Ochiba Ginrin nya,...(cuma aku hanya ikut untuk kohaku aja,.karena waktu showa dan ochiba waktu itu kecil dan aku gak ngerti untuk ngebayangi pola nantinya,..masih banyak belajar neh om,...)

keamrin acaranya seru juga OM,..termasuk rekan rekan ada yg datang dari makasar,.dan ikan yg belum kepilih di GO,.langsung dijual juga dengan harga yg sangat bersahabat...., jd keamrin banyak yg beli juga,....

OM,.ngomong ngomong kemarin ada yg dateng pake baju koi's,..orang koi'skah itu..?..kebetulan aku gak kenal...,?

salam OM will,...

----------


## luki

upload foto foto nya dong om asfenv

----------


## asfenv

OM Will,..aku baru dapat telpon dari om erick,....

ternyata aku yg salah denger,.aku minta maaf ya..
...infonya,.umur ikan waktu di GO lebih kurang 1 tahun,..., aku semapat heran juga,.kenapa 1 tahun ukurannya baru 20 cm,..OM erick nerangin , kalau dijepang ikan banyak di puasakan pada musim dingin,..itu yg membuat pertumbuhannya lambat,..sedangkan waktu GO makan ikan di hajar terus,.sehingga pertumbuhannya bagus,...termasuk keeping yg baik..

Info juga,.di Oishi dilakukan  pengamatan ikan yg sama dengan yg di nirwana,..ternyata di jepang ikan maximum cuma 30 cm......dengan umur yg sama dengan ikan ini ,......( orang jepangnya keamrin juga heran ngeliat pertumbuhan ikan GO di nirwana ini,..Info dr om Erick..)

yg Pasti om,.dengan GO yg tidak begitu lama pertumbuhan ikan dr 20 cm ke 40 cm itu dan body gede gede, bener bener membuat aku puas banget,...  ::  

mohon maaf ya rekan rekan,.. aku salah denger,.mungkin aku nanya umur tapi kejawab masa GO,....
aku yg salah,..aku minta maaf,....  ::  

salam.  ::

----------


## Tiny

> upload foto foto nya dong om asfenv


foto2nya sudah lengkap diliris di website nirwanakoi om...
ginrin ochibanya sangat menarik dari segi body   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> upload foto foto nya dong om asfenv


Saya aja yg upload ya Om Luck.....

The Grand Champion



Ini punya saya:



Kalau menurut mata newbi saya dan hanya untuk ikan saya aja:
Grow 15 cm utk 4 bln, berarti 1 bln 3,75 cm dapat dikategorikan baik... tetapi kalau melihat perkembangan warna... terutama hi yg tidak develop justeru menurun maka..... saya belum beruntung  ::  
Karena pertumbuhan body ikan saya tidak diiringi pertumbuhan warna yg baik jg....

Tolong komennya dong Om2 semua.... supaya saya nambah ilmu lg  ::  
Saya kan udah mau dapat ijazah (baca: Sertipikat Ikan), tapi ilmunya belum nambah nih  ::

----------


## iyos

maru showa sy dr 27 ke 43cm,,,itu jg diliat sekali wkt up date pertama di 34cm,emang merah turun tp msh ditingkat wajar(menurut sy lho?)blm diphoto sie,langsung msk qt  ::

----------

